# Hampton Roads Beginning Beekeeping



## dkvello (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.beekeepersguild.org/

The Beekeepers Guild of Southeast Virginia and the Wesleyan Beekeepers Association present a three-day Short Course for Beginning Beekeepers with an emphasis on sustainable, chemical-free practices. The course will be held on three consecutive Saturdays, February 16, 23 and March 2, 2013 at Virginia Wesleyan College in Norfolk, Virginia. An optional fourth Saturday open hive demonstration in the bee yard with an equipment assembly workshop and graduation luncheon is included. The course consists of lectures and hands-on demonstrations. This course fulfills the educational requirement of six (6) hours of classroom instruction in introductory beekeeping training for the qualified level of the Virginia Master Beekeeper Program.


----------

